# Pork Butt Rub



## Beeslave (Feb 6, 2009)

Would that work good on bear? I'm working at getting some bear roast and I might try that on it.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Never had bear. Here is my brisket rub that I have been using for a while. I would probably go with this on bear. Either should be fine though. I would rub the meat down with a thin layer of mustard first.

1 (16 ounce) bottle seasoning salt 
1/4 cup paprika 
2/3 cup chili powder 
1 teaspoon ground ginger 
1 teaspoon ground nutmeg 
2 teaspoons ground dry mustard 
1 teaspoon ground cloves 
2 tablespoons garlic powder
2 tablespoons onion powder 
1 tablespoon black pepper 
1 cup brown sugar


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

*Thanks Derek*

Now I got to go buy a butt AND a brisket.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Thanks Derek*

Hitch a ride with Ernie. I will make one of both. With a side of rattler.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

I am still trying to get the ratttler that took up residence under the storage bin.
Here I am eating my diet food and looking at all those tastey food items.
Ernie


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

E Lucas:

Maybe if you could come up with a formula for non fat corn dogs you wouldn't have to work so hard with the bees.


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Hey Big E. Go to the local pet store and buy the largest California Kingsnake Snake you can find. Or I can go out and catch you an 7' Texas Indigo. Put one of them under the shed. They will handle the job for you.


----------

